

Man able to view ultraviolet light after eye surgery - kmfrk
http://www.komar.org/faq/colorado-cataract-surgery-crystalens/ultra-violet-color-glow/

======
FleursDuMal
The painter Monet had cataract surgery near the end of his life, which removed
the lens from one eye entirely and allowed him to see ultraviolet light. He
continued to paint, and his renditions of white flowers became blue-tinted.

------
sgt
This is very cool. Any chance humanity will gradually evolve into being able
to see UV light and other wavelengths? Well, one is allowed to dream.

~~~
kmfrk
There is no significant evolutionary advantage (for humans) to seeing UV
light, so it will, at best, be a rare instance, if it's even genetically
possible for something like that to happen.

Any advantages there may be gained from this will just be provided by an
external set of glasses or visors.

Maybe Google Glass will provide something like this in 20 years, but
otherwise, I highly doubt it.

~~~
Ygg2
> Maybe Google Glass will provide something like this in 20 years, but
> otherwise,

Oh god, I'd kill for a real set of augmented goggles. By augmented I don't
mean ads over my field of vision, I mean like the ability to see magnetic
lines, or any range of photon radiation or ability to zoom in and take picture
of far away objects.

